# Finding Forrester



## Astag (Sep 10, 2002)

in_d_haus said:


> *
> 
> It is "Classy" is just trying to stir the pot.
> The "D" model 190 rocks! *


FYI BMW didn't had anything to do with D's engine.


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

There was a discussion here some time ago about the VW Beetle. As we all know, the Beetle is one of the most popular cars ever built - yet it's design roots come from none other than Adolph Hitler.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

classy man said:


> *I've heard this one too. sadly though, that is just hollywood drama made for the big screen. bmw didn't manufacture many airplane engines in wwII. The blue/white round crest is an impeller blade on a water pump. The blue is the water. The white is the blade. Bmw built many irrigation pumps for use in holland during the war to dry out the land the germans were taking. that's where the hood crest came from. many died in the wool bmw men don't weant to hear this. this is from a reliable source though. *


I think I must chime in here.

Hey classy act, who sent you ? Are you working for Daimler-Chrysler or what ? 

Your 'vast' knowledge about BMW history is amazing. The Allach factory, which was producing airplane engines *until 1960* , has even produced turbines for GE used in the F105 Starfighters engines.

In addition to this, by 1944 there were 20.000 workers in the Allach works. You are saying that BMW didn't manufacture many aircraft engines during WWII. What do you think 20.000 men did ? Played blackjack ? Backgammon ?

After the war, the Allies used the factory as a vehicle maintenance facility.

Quandt sold the factory in 1960 to MAN along with a Starfighter engine contract.

As for the roundel (hood crest in your terminology) it is a spinning propeller and nothing else.

So, now dig up your books and read the Beemer (  ) history again.

Oh, I would really like to know the name of that book about the water pumps and the related roundel history.

Alex 'Stealth' Baumann


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Astag said:


> *
> 
> FYI BMW didn't had anything to do with D's engine. *


I know that, thanks. I was just mentioning my fav plane. I had an uncle who flew a Stuka in France then a 109 back in Germany


----------



## Imola Ed (Dec 23, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Oh, I would really like to know the name of that book about the water pumps and the related roundel history. *


The book is entitled "How to stir up trouble on internet boards by spouting drivel as though it were real." It's written by A. T. Roll.


----------



## classy man (Sep 10, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> I think I must chime in here.
> 
> ...


typical hawgwash. you guys need to think for yourselves and not what the gov't shoves down your throtes. i bet if you went to holland you could find what i'm talking about. but hey, just believe the brainwash if thats all you do.


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

*As an avid modeller*



classy man said:


> *I've heard this one too. sadly though, that is just hollywood drama made for the big screen. bmw didn't manufacture many airplane engines in wwII.*


BMW made boat loads of luftwaffe engines, BOAT LOADS.

Me262, the first production jet fighter, was equipped with either Junker jet engine, or you guessed it, BMW.

BF-109, FW-190, the Volksjadger, etc. The list is pretty long.

They also made tons of motorcycles with sidecar.

But then, Porsche made the Tiger tank. Mercedes made lots of half track. And law enfrocement's favorite MP-5 is made by the same company that equipped the Waffen SS with the MP-40.

What difference does it make? It's just history. Mitsubish made the Zero.

Andy
02 M3 CB/Cloth SMG


----------



## Elfenwolf (Jul 30, 2002)

Andy, you are a Nazi apologist.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

classy man said:


> *
> 
> typical hawgwash. you guys need to think for yourselves and not what the gov't shoves down your throtes. i bet if you went to holland you could find what i'm talking about. but hey, just believe the brainwash if thats all you do. *


This is a cheap answer with no content. And your method of arguing is simply 'avoid the topic, slinge some mud and good to go'

I have supplied some facts, I didn't make this up, this info can be found in any history book written about BMW, no government involved.


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> This is a cheap answer with no content. And your method of arguing is simply 'avoid the topic, slinge some mud and good to go'
> 
> I have supplied some facts, I didn't make this up, this info can be found in any history book written about BMW, no government involved. *


Deep breath Alex, he's just here to annoy you... Leave it alone.


----------



## classy man (Sep 10, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> This is a cheap answer with no content. And your method of arguing is simply 'avoid the topic, slinge some mud and good to go'
> 
> I have supplied some facts, I didn't make this up, this info can be found in any history book written about BMW, no government involved. *


it was not a cheep answer. it was all i had time to say at that time. go to your local library and check out a book called "bevariam motor werks: keeping it dry" i think simon shooster is the publisher. sometimes the obvious isn't the answer man, sometimes you got to dig deeper and do some research.


----------



## Imola Ed (Dec 23, 2001)

classy man said:


> *
> 
> it was not a cheep answer. it was all i had time to say at that time. go to your local library and check out a book called "bevariam motor werks: keeping it dry" i think simon shooster is the publisher. sometimes the obvious isn't the answer man, sometimes you got to dig deeper and do some research. *


:lmao: oh dude, stop it. you have to tell us who you are!

Keepin' it dry,
-- Ed


----------



## MT head (Sep 10, 2002)

in_d_haus said:


> *
> 
> I know that, thanks. I was just mentioning my fav plane. I had an uncle who flew a Stuka in France then a 109 back in Germany *


Just curious, does it bother you that your uncle was a Nazi?


----------



## Monk (Jul 17, 2002)

hehe


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

MT head said:


> *
> 
> Just curious, does it bother you that your uncle was a Nazi? *


All my family was. Grandpa was with Rommel in Afrika, my other uncle was SS in Ploesti.

My folks didn't come here till '57. Just part of life.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

MT head said:


> *
> 
> Just curious, does it bother you that your uncle was a Nazi? *


True Story...my moms boss was part of a US aircrew that bombed her hometown flat during the war. She was about 6 years old. When he found out that's where she grew up he apologised over and over for years...


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Just because Haus clicks his heals when his Boss comes over to his cube doesn't mean he was affected by it all...give him a break. Its a cultural thang. 

This thread is too funny!


----------



## Monk (Jul 17, 2002)

in_d_haus said:


> *
> 
> True Story...my moms boss was part of a US aircrew that bombed her hometown flat during the war. She was about 6 years old. When he found out that's where she grew up he apologised over and over for years... *


Why apologize:dunno:


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Monk said:


> *
> 
> Why apologize:dunno: *


Probably because they were supposed to bomb the rail road and missed it completely...but they did hit the hospital...with the nice big red cross painted on it.


----------



## Monk (Jul 17, 2002)

in_d_haus said:


> *
> 
> Probably because they were supposed to bomb the rail road and missed it completely...but they did hit the hospital...with the nice big red cross painted on it. *


ahh......aint nothin but a thing, crap happans. Just think of all the ones that hit the train station:thumbup:


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

classy man said:


> *
> 
> yeah in nazie germany people hasd to make good grades or they were ssytemtacially elimniated. i went through pubic education and even though i'm not a good typer it doesn't mean i'm not twice as smart as you. you think i'm not smart because i dotn type wel? *


No, I'm German, the master race...so I'm better than you just by genetics...I was destined to be better than you from birth. :bigpimp:


----------



## classy man (Sep 10, 2002)

in_d_haus said:


> *
> 
> No, I'm German, the master race...so I'm better than you just by genetics...I was destined to be better than you from birth. :bigpimp: *


what are oyu a freeking skinhead nazie ?
that's natzie retorick.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

classy man said:


> *
> 
> what are oyu a freeking skinhead nazie ?
> that's natzie retorick. *


Ummm...Classy, it's a joke man...jump up and you might catch it next time


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

in_d_haus said:


> *
> 
> No, I'm German, the master race...so I'm better than you just by genetics...I was destined to be better than you from birth. :bigpimp: *


:lmao: :lmao:

you freakin' German you


----------



## classy man (Sep 10, 2002)

in_d_haus said:


> *
> 
> Ummm...Classy, it's a joke man...jump up and you might catch it next time *


You keep that talk up and i might just have to come over there and light into you like they aint no tomorrow. you'll know you been tanglin when we get done i garantee that boy.


----------



## Hungbeemer (Sep 12, 2002)

Classy, that nasie pinhaid said yer a dumass. You gonna let that scurvy oven stuffen leather lovin crotchless pantie waist schnitzel driver get away with the oreo's?


----------



## Elfenwolf (Jul 30, 2002)

Hungbeemer said:


> *Classy, that nasie pinhaid said yer a dumass. You gonna let that scurvy oven stuffen leather lovin crotchless pantie waist schnitzel driver get away with the oreo's? *


Yeah, Classy, ignore these guys. I think In-De-Haus is lying about his heritage just to gain esteem among the other skinheads on these bbs. Now he's trolling you cause he knows you're a true American so he's trying to get your goat with that "master race" crap. Just remind them that Chevy powered tanks eventually kicked ass on BMW powered tanks in WW2. That is why we still have American bases in Germany but they don't have German bases in America. It's cause In-De-Haus lost and we won.


----------



## classy man (Sep 10, 2002)

guys i'm sorry. I should not have ripped into in de hous like that. that behavoir is unbecoming a gentelman and franklie doesn't belong on this board. i apologize to in the hous for making him feel threatened if that be teh case./


----------



## Civi330i (Aug 6, 2002)

*this thread is hysterical*

:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## classy man (Sep 10, 2002)

what is interesting is how "in the house' has gotten silent. he know's i was right and does not have the kajonez to admit where he was mistaken. typical blue blooder tho. i feel sorry for him.


----------

